# Brand New Air-flo parts



## NE Ice Mgmt (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
I have recently sold all of our 1-2yd stainless steel Airflo sanders and have some brand new parts we had on the racks as back ups I no longer have a need for. Looking to make a package deal, priced below retail value.
Gear box
Clutch
Sprockets & Bicycle chain
Bearings
Reasonable offers considered


----------



## J.s.land (Jan 2, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------



## NE Ice Mgmt (Jan 10, 2018)

Central CT . I can ship as well.


----------



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

What all bearings do you have? 
Thanks! Don


----------



## J.s.land (Jan 2, 2014)

Send me pics if u don't mind 6095483285


----------



## NE Ice Mgmt (Jan 10, 2018)

Make a reasonable offer for all the parts. Winter sale !!!


----------

